

What computer graphics were in 1984: Unboxing an Atari touch tablet - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/19/ataris-1984-touch-tablet-a-retro-unboxing/

======
kenver
I quite enjoyed that. It really does amaze me how far computer graphics
software/hardware has come since those days. I'd love to know what the guys
who worked on that bit of kit went on to do.

------
jwilliams
Looked interesting - but, 14 pages - seems a bit excessive.

